# Komischer SQL Verbindungsfehler



## gast (14. Dez 2003)

habe auf meinem rechner ne mysql datenbank laufen, hier kann ich auch darauf zugreifen, bzw. die verbindung wird hergestellt. wenn ich es jedoch auf meinen webserver lade bekomme ich die fehlermeldung: connectionrefused.

versteh nicht warum die verbindung nicht akzeptiert werden soll, da ein forum auch auf die DB zugreift.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Dez 2003)

Weil unterschieden wird von WO die Zugriffe kommen. Datenbanken bei Webhostern sind in der Regel alle NICHT von außen zugänglich, aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Siehe Onlinedokumentation auf www.mysql.com


----------



## gast (14. Dez 2003)

ja die anwendung liegt ja auch auf dem server. ist übrigens ein root-serve von puretec, also nicht nur so ein abespackter account.. ich hab ehrlichgesagt keine ahnung woran es liegen kann


----------



## AlArenal (14. Dez 2003)

Lass mich raten, du hast MySQL nicht konfiguriert um auf Anfragen über TCP/IP zu lauschen.


----------



## gast (14. Dez 2003)

warum tcp/ip? da läuft ein forum perfekt drauf und die anwendung liegt AUF DEM SERVER.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Dez 2003)

Weil JDBC die Verbidung über TCP/IP und nicht über einen Socket herstellt.


----------



## gast (14. Dez 2003)

aha, kannst du mir auch sagen wo ich da was genau einstellen muss bei mysql?


----------



## AlArenal (14. Dez 2003)

Kann ich 

In der my.cnf:


```
[mysqld]
port            = 3306
#skip-networking
```

Danach MySQL neu starten.


----------

